# Tarifs stockage iCloud



## fdadoune (9 Octobre 2017)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple propose seulement 200go et 2To !!!
Pourquoi ne propose t’il pas 500go et 1To ???
Soit on paie 0,99€ ou alors 9,99€ !!


----------



## ibabar (9 Octobre 2017)

fdadoune a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple propose seulement 200go et 2To !!!
> Pourquoi ne propose t’il pas 500go et 1To ???
> Soit on paie 0,99€ ou alors 9,99€ !!


C'est une offre qui a été étagée ainsi par leurs services marketing. Libre à toi d'y souscrire ou non.
S'ils commencent à faire un truc à la carte, ils n'en finissent plus, et il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour se plaindre qu'il n'y a pas d'autres paliers.

Et s'il y a trop de paliers (en ajoutant tes 500Go et 1To), l'offre devient illisible pour le consommateur.
Pour rappel, Dropbox ne propose qu'une seule offre payante à 1To et Apple est plutôt bien placée en prix: https://www.igen.fr/ios/2017/06/icloud-une-offre-complete-et-pas-la-plus-chere-du-marche-100204

Et il ne faut pas non plus être naïf: les offres sont étudiées de telle façon que que le consommateur se sente à l'étroit dans un palier et accède au palier au-dessus.
C'est aussi ce qu'ils font avec les iPhone/ iPad en incrémentant des demi-paliers sur chaque nouvelle génération. On est passé de 32 & 128Go à 64 et 256Go: quelqu'un qui avait 128Go sur son iPhone 7 aura du mal à downgrader à 64 mais 256 lui sera finalement pas très utile puisque tout se passait bien à 128 jusque là!


----------



## fdadoune (9 Octobre 2017)

Bizarre ta réponse !! Je ne demande pas du stockage à la carte ! Mais entre 200go et 2 To il y a une marge importante entre les deux !! 800Go ou 1To entre les deux ne serait pas un luxe!!!


----------



## ibabar (9 Octobre 2017)

Ce que je te disais c'est que si chaque clampin ramène son désidérata sur un stockage en particulier, on n'en finit plus!
S'il y avait 1To entre 200Go et 2To, certains s'offusqueraient du fait qu'il manque 500Go et s'il y avait 200/500/1/2, d'autres s'offusqueraient qu'il n'y ait pas 350/750/1.5...etc 

Si 200Go sont insuffisants, il y a 2To. Point.
Si tu veux absolument 1To et pas davantage, tu peux aller ailleurs mais au final ce ne sera pas moins cher:
iCloud à 9,99€/ mois pour 2To
vs Google Drive à 9,99€ pour 1To, _et là c'est même pire: le mec qui veut 2To devra switcher chez Google sur l'offre 10To à... 99,99€/ mois! _
vs Dropbox à 9,99€ pour 1To, ou 8,25€ si on raque direct pour l'année entière (je rappelle que sur iCloud tu peux ajuster ton forfait comme bon te semble), _et là le choix est encore plus restreint puisque c'est 1To ou rien (l'offre gratuite est au mieux à 20Go) or pour beaucoup de gens 200Go suffiront
_
Bref, je ne sais pas ce qui est bizarre... sans doute de créer un problème là où il n'y en a pas, non?


----------



## Guitareconnect (11 Octobre 2017)

Yup je suis d'accord si on regarde les offres des concurrents à icloud, ce dernier reste la meilleur option et la moins cher, perso j ai le forfait 200 go et pour 3 balles çà le fait bien et c'est largement suffisant pour mes besoins ayant GD 100 go pour 1 euros en plus cela fait du 300go pour 4 balles.


----------

